# Kenmore 60 Series Dryer belt repair help.



## garydigtital (Aug 8, 2010)

Our Kenmore Older 60 Series Dryer seems to have a broken belt. I can hear the motor running and it gets hot, but it dosent spin. 

I cant seem to figure out how to open the unit to get to the motor and belt to check. I got the back open but couldn't see it. 

I cant even find the manual on Kenmores site. It says that the manual is unavailable. 

Any help on fixing it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you first have to lift the top, to do this open the lint screen door. You should see 2 screws, remove the screws. Now take a putty knife and slide it between where the front panel and the top join together. Slide the knife until you locate a release tap, push in on the tap while lifting on the top repeat on the opposit side. you can now lift the top, now if you look down into the dryer along the front panel you should be able to locate 2 more screws, remove them and take the front panel off. You now have access to everything.


----------



## garydigtital (Aug 8, 2010)

That did the trick, thanks. The 2nd latch was a bit diffucult but we manged to get it open. Once inside we found the belt had snapped. Im going to track down a replacment now, I also need to find the diagram on how the belt is mounted to the slack mount. Thanks again -


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Replace the idler pulley while your at it. It should come with a diagram of how to install belt.


----------

